# RB25 search



## datsunlove (Jun 4, 2009)

hello im new to the forums although ive searched on here before, ok right down to it. i have a 79 280zx and im wanting to go the with RB25 engine swap, ive just been having a hard time findin a company that looks legit to buy an engine from.

thanks for any replies and the help would be appreciated


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

location? helps alot wtih this kind of request...


----------

